# Aires around Gravelines near Calais.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
I am looking for further information on Aires around GRAVELINES near Calais, as well as the MHF database one (ID 1872).
We did visit a Gravelines Aire in April 2008, listed in "All the Aires France" book number 23, but found it a bit isolated with no services.
Would appretiate any help and GPS if possible.
Thanks.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello sennen,
I can't really help you with Gravelines only that we went to the aire there to stay the night,it didn't feel right and we moved on within 5 minutes.
You might as well stay on the docks perhaps.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can stay on the City Europe car park according to some threads posted on the forum. Andy


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> I am looking for further information on Aires around GRAVELINES near Calais, as well as the MHF database one (ID 1872).
> We did visit a Gravelines Aire in April 2008, listed in "All the Aires France" book number 23, but found it a bit isolated with no services.
> Would appretiate any help and GPS if possible.
> Thanks.


I was on an aire in Gravelines on the 30th August. It is on the riverside on the Rue du Port (here). There are no facilities except waste bins. There were quite alot of motorhomes there at the time and it felt safe.

Infact if you look at the link and switch to the satalite view you can see a few.

Derek


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*aire graveline*

As Camperstop69 says it is very pleasant at the riverside, there is or was last May a Borne at the or what was the proper Aire in town.

We were allowed to use the Borne €1.50 but not allowed to stay overnight, moved on by security guard.

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Rue de Port is fine for overnight stop.
Very peaceful. Usually a couple of dozen m/h pitched.
DP


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just going through a few photos of my holiday.

Here is one of the aire at Gravelines.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thank you ALL, for your replies.

Derek camper69,
Thanks for the link, Iv'e now got a GPS co-ord from your map and Google Earth for the Rue du Port Aire.

Pete PeteS, Is a "borne" a service point?

Regards,


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sennen 523,I think you went to the same aire as me,right on the outskirts of the village with some sort of camp at the back of it.
This other one at Rue du port sounds a lot better.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi moblee,
It does sound like the same Aire as we used in March on the way home. We were the only van on there but felt safe enough. I couldn't find any water point and as you say, there was a camp site at the back. I will try Rue du Port this time.

Thanks.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

sounds like the aire in the middle of a housing estate just before Camping des Dunes (which has a borne inside the campsite gates but not easy to access and expensive - from memory) in Petite Fort Philippe to the east of the main town - nearer the nuclear power station and huge aluminium smelter  .

We have stayed there three times and felt ok as there were other MH's there but I wouldn't stay if on our own. There is now a public toilet there but no water or waste. The small park/boulodrome did have kids hanging around in the evening as they do  Once when we woke up in the morning we were surrounded by vans as there was a beach kite buggy meet just starting on the super beach which is only 100yards away. The borne was at the municipal campsite (only statics) on the inland edge of town which is a bind - and only takes 50 cent coins  

We went for a stroll to the main quay/harbour and we saw only one MH parked on the opposite side so we weren't aware that it was an official aire.

Steve


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

We followed the signs to the Aire and ended up in a big square car park.

It looked O.K. and there seemed to be electrical hookups available but we decided to stay at the camp site just round the corner - mainly permanent cabins but also a nice area for tourers.

We liked the site, because the pitches were screened from each other by hedges and there were water points as well as electrical points.

However, the instructions on what to do if the sirens sounded were a tad alarming - I have pictures and will post them when I get round to it.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Two years ago we stayed at Des Dunes in Gravelines (although I think it is nearer Port Phillipe). It was the last night of our holiday and we were travelling back from Dunkirk the following morning and had rung to reserve a pitch the previous day. When we arrived they denied having the booking but eventually found us a pitch squashed behind some cabins. It gave the impression of being the scruffiest site ever, 99% permanent chalets and the one "shower/wc" block was disgusting 8O :roll: . It is immediately behind the reactors which just about summed up the ambience!! We saw that the car park in the middle of the adjacent housing estate was used as an aire but not sure whether there was any water or disposal facility - we weren't in a position at that time to use an aire.

On returning from Germany this year we found ourselves in the same area for our final night. The mere mention of the name "Gravelines" filled me with dread but looking at the Camperstop book it seemed that there was a better alternative. Our first stop was at the campsite which is featured in "All the Aires" as we needed a dumping station. This site seemed much on a par with our previous experience but did have a Station Sanitaire (1.50E but only takes 50cent pieces - also the fresh water hose is stored within the waste compartment which I didn't fancy so we only used it to dump). The directions to this site - 'Municipal Camping' are accurate in "All the Aires".

We carried on to the Camperstop aire - from the Municipal Camping turn right onto the D11, Rue du Pont de Pierre, then just follow the signs to the town and the estuary is on your left and you will see the aire to your right. It is a long flat shale area along the side of the estuary with the Fort walls behind. There are no facilities so you have to go back to the sani station as previously mentioned. However it is very quiet and picturesque and well used by motorhomes. There is a Lidl on the opposite side of the river. There is no charge for overnight stopping.

Having derided Gravelines previously, this time we walked round the fort and then into the square and main street and it is in fact is a charming and well kept village and I have definitely revised my previous impression  

Mrs D


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Graveline aire*

We have just returned frome France and stayed at the Port Aire. We tried to do a fill up at the Aire in town but the m/c was either full or out of order. The LCD display was not working and it would not accept any coins.

I noticed a new notice board down at the port and it shows a google earth type map on which their are 3 aires marked. The 2 that have been mentioned on this thread and another further down the estuary and in the town area.

Has anyone found this one or know of any details, are facilities available there?

I have used Dereks link and switched to sat image but not been able to find anthing. Unfortunately the map on the notice board does not give any street names and is not clear enough to try and follow by road.

Pete


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Aire*

Aire here


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Graveline aire*



PeteS said:


> We have just returned frome France and stayed at the Port Aire. We tried to do a fill up at the Aire in town but the m/c was either full or out of order. The LCD display was not working and it would not accept any coins.
> 
> I noticed a new notice board down at the port and it shows a google earth type map on which their are 3 aires marked. The 2 that have been mentioned on this thread and another further down the estuary and in the town area.
> 
> ...


Which "Port Aire" are you talking about? Which port - Calais, Dunkirk or Gravelines? The link Boringfrog has posted is the aire at Gravelines which we stayed at. There is a google-type map there which shows the dumping places - one at the Camping Municipal and one at Des Dunes camp site. Didn't notice a third on the map, unless you count a "you are here" marker.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Graveline aire*

**** sorry if I did not make it clear wrong wording I think.

We were at the Graveline marina.

Looks like by your post that the other dumping station is at the Des dunes campsite.

Thanks that's cleared that one up for me.

Pete


----------

